# WWE / Flinstones thing that apparently exists...



## Strelok (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't know if here, or Multimedia is the right place to put this but.... why? This is easily one of the most confusing crossovers I've seen in quite awhile.






I am curious about them still using Punk's likeness after the nature of how he left WWE though.


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 1, 2014)

Strelok said:


> I don't know if here, or Multimedia is the right place to put this but.... why? This is easily one of the most confusing crossovers I've seen in quite awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They animated it a while ago and it would cost money to replace him.


----------



## Space_Dandy (Dec 6, 2014)

Strelok said:


> This is easily one of the most confusing crossovers I've seen in quite awhile.



Yes, I am very confused. Also not interested at all in finding out more.


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 7, 2014)

I was rewatching this the chuckle more at Punk in it now that he's going to UFC, and it dawned on me that The Undertaker is just "The Undertaker" instead of a joke name.


----------



## Surtur (Dec 8, 2014)

This is literally the worst tie in movie I have ever heard of. Worse than the Grumpy Cat movie.


----------



## cypocraphy (Dec 13, 2014)

pffft...thats nothing. Robocop saved Sting in WCW.


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 13, 2014)

bungholio said:


> pffft...thats nothing. Robocop saved Sting in WCW.


It's always sad to see old WCW guys slumming it in the indies


----------



## ASoulMan (Dec 13, 2014)

This is weirder than some of the crossovers I find on Fanfiction.net.


----------



## Uzumaki (Dec 15, 2014)

dcisp said:


> I was rewatching this the chuckle more at Punk in it now that he's going to UFC, and it dawned on me that The Undertaker is just "The Undertaker" instead of a joke name.



My roommate is into wrestling and we both like UFC and cannot WAIT to see C.M. Punk get his ass handed to him in his first actual fight. You couldn't ask for a better gimmick match then "professional wrestler enters the UFC".


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Dec 24, 2014)

The fuck did I just watch?


----------

